# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Russian methandrostenolon (d-bol)

## Paulito

Picture of russian d-bol.

----------


## havoc

mine have blue writting on the back. does this sound real.

----------


## Red Army Club

Yes it does.

----------


## mehungry

Just wandering if the ones I have are real? Mine our not in a box but in a bottle the bottle is white with label top white bottom light blue...reading from top to bottom:

Methandrostenolon
tabulettae Methandrostenoloni 0.005
each tablet contain 0.005 Methandrostenoloni
exp. xii 2008 xii 2003
Akrihin

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> Just wandering if the ones I have are real? Mine our not in a box but in a bottle the bottle is white with label top white bottom light blue...reading from top to bottom:
> 
> Methandrostenolon
> tabulettae Methandrostenoloni 0.005
> each tablet contain 0.005 Methandrostenoloni
> exp. xii 2008 xii 2003
> Akrihin


Fake. Akrihin never made bottles. Proved time and time again. I think it's dirty methyl test or something.

----------


## LACBodybuilder

> Fake. Akrihin never made bottles. Proved time and time again. I think it's dirty methyl test or something.


Yep, its methyltest. Do not use these as they will rip your liver apart.

----------


## Seajackal

I still don't understand why people insists in telling that Methandrostenolone is
Dbol ?
Methandrostenolone = Methyl Testosterone 
Methandienone = Dianabol AKA Dbol.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> I still don't understand why people insists in telling that Methandrostenolone is
> Dbol ?
> Methandrostenolone = Methyl Testosterone 
> Methandienone = Dianabol AKA Dbol.


I have always considered them to be the same.

----------


## Seajackal

Ok, bro I won't discuss that with a superior brother, living and learning!

----------


## ***xxx***

it is d-bol...

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> Ok, bro I won't discuss that with a superior brother, living and learning!


We're all here to learn. Whether a MOD or not...my ego (and other MODS) is in check and I willingly accept learning opportunities from other bros.

Both pharmaceutical names methandrostenolone and methandienone are dbol .

----------


## mehungry

so what I have is fake for sure?...ill take pics tomorrow but this is suppose to be a legit source never had problems b4

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> so what I have is fake for sure?...ill take pics tomorrow but this is suppose to be a legit source never had problems b4


Yup. Fake. They never made bottles.

----------


## mehungry

took the pics now let me know what u think...source says foil is being caught by customs this is why they are bottled now...idk? Pic

----------


## mehungry

another Pic

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> took the pics now let me know what u think...source says foil is being caught by customs this is why they are bottled now...idk? Pic


Sorry bro. He's pulling your leg.

----------


## mehungry

thnx for the info.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Secondly they spelled the name wrong. It's *Akrikhin*. That alone should be proof enough.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Seajackal

> We're all here to learn. Whether a MOD or not...my ego (and other MODS) is in check and I willingly accept learning opportunities from other bros.
> 
> Both pharmaceutical names methandrostenolone and methandienone are dbol.


But why the difference in the chemical structure, then????

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

There are many fake Akrihin tubes here a few, I have had a mail from the company stating they where fake, the only produce in blisters. Both chemical structures are the same, on one graph the methyl-groups are written as CH3 and on the other graph as ME, but it means the same. The expression Methandienone is commonly used in Europe and Methandrostenolone is commonly used in Russia. On march 2000 Akrihin patented the name of this compound as a brandname for Russia and since then Bioreactor legally hat to change to Methandienoni.

----------


## Seajackal

Thanks bro I have forgotten the names Met for 1 C Et for 2Cs, Prop for 3Cs
etc since I haven't had Organic chemistry classes in 16 years! Thanks for the
info Dutch!

----------

